# Técnico en Mecatrónica Industrial VS Técnico en Automatización y R



## Doker (May 24, 2012)

Muy buenas a tod@s, me llamo alejandro y soy de cartagena, me he registrado en el foro para aprender e ir poco a poco ya que tengo pensado estudiar uno de estos dos ciclos superiores, yo ya tengo uno que forma parte a la electricidad y electronica y es el que está especializado en sistemas de telecom e informaticos, he trabajado 5 años como instalador, pero este ciclo tiene mas bien poco de electricida o electronica.

Mi pregunta es la siguiente,teniendo en cuenta que estoy en paro, viendo la situacion actual del pais, viendo las ofertas que se publican en los servicios regionales de empleo (sef,servef,sae...), viendo las ofertas de los portales de empleo (infojobs,adecco,infoempleo...) veo que la rama de electromecánica es la más demandada, es decir, la que más oferta saca, creo que voy hacer uno de los dos, pero no se por cual decantarme, el segundo ciclo ( el de "automatismos y robotica" es el antiguo ciclo llamado "sistemas de regulacion y control" ) tiene muy buena pinta y aqui en cartagena (murcia) con tanta industria creo que podria tener oportunidades, pero claro el ciclo de mecatrónica industrial parece más interesante en cuanto a ofertas de trabajo ( estoy harto de ver ofertas de mantenimiento industrial o electromecánico ) ...

Viendo que la oferta formativa y los plazos de inscripción empiezan en cosa de 15 dias me gustaria tener tantos puntos de vista como sean posibles, ya he ido a los institutos a preguntar que tal, nadie se moja claro, nadie te va a decir que vas a tener trabajo, pero eso es algo que hasta dentro de dos años no me preocupara.

¿Que opinais vosotros? ¿alguien desde la experiencia podria decirme si son muy distintos estos dos ciclos? ¿cual os gusta mas?

Perdon por el tocho, solo queria explicar claramente mi punto de vista.

Saludos a tod@s.



Voy a poner unos enlaces para que veais los módulos que tienen cada uno de ellos y os hagais una idea de por donde van los tiros...igual se me ha ido la pinza en preguntar en este foro, pero como lo veo tan especializado pues me he tirado a la piscina..

FAMILIA: INSTALACIÓN Y MANTENIMIENTO
TITULACIÓN: Técnico Superior en Mecatrónica Industrial

http://www.informajoven.org/info/educacion/B_14_2_19_2.asp

FAMILIA: ELECTRICIDAD Y ELECTRÓNICA
TITULACIÓN: Técnico Superior en Automatización y Robótica Industrial

http://www.informajoven.org/info/educacion/B_14_2_15_4.asp


----------



## feli89 (May 26, 2012)

Buenas tardes. A mi me pasa exactamente lo mismo me gusta más y me llama más la atencion automatismos y robotica industrial. Pero como está acutalmente la cosa, mecatronica industrial parece ser que tenga más salidas sobretodo en mantenimiento. Y ya que hago algo me gustaría saber, que si hago automatismos tengo posiblidades de encontrar empleo. Espero que cuando sepas algo o lo que sea me digas algo. Muchas gracias compañero. Saludos.


----------



## cansi22 (May 28, 2012)

Técnico Superior en Automatización y Robótica Industria le quiero hacer yo si apruebo las 3 en septiembre


----------



## Doker (May 29, 2012)

estamos todos iguales, algun tecnico en mecatronica que quiera dar sus impresiones?


----------



## R-Mario (May 29, 2012)

Y no solo en españa, en mexico esta igual la cosa, hay mas oferta de mecatronico, yo soy "me da pena decirlo" ing en electronica, y tengo 6 mese que termine la carrera y aun no encuentro trabajo de mi area, hay ofertas de 4000 pesos mensuales algo asi como 285 dolares al mes "un verdadero insulto, pero que le vamos hacer" rolando turnos y trabajando de lunes a domingo con un dia de descanzo aleatorio entre semana de hecho gano mas reparando aqui y alla y picandole aqui y allá.

En fin una ves plante la posibilidad de crear una bolsa de trabajo para los mienbros activos del foro pero no paso a mas que un comentario.

POr cierto si alguien puede hecharme la mano en conseguir algun trabajo con salario y condiciones decentes, le estaria muy agradecido.

Yo soy de la ciudad de mexico.

Y bien curioso apenas acabo de ver una nota en internet de un stupido economista diciendo que mexico esta tan pero tan bien economicamente que hasta parece que esta en otra dimension. Ha esta noticia solo le veo una cosa buena..... La enorme  que me dio.


----------



## Akli (Abr 15, 2015)

Saludos a todos, antes de nada deciros que soy nuevo en el foro, hace poco que me he registrado y me gustaría preguntaros una duda que tengo. Veréis tengo la posibilidad, de hacer uno de los dos ciclos formativos mencionados ya que me quedan cerca de donde vivo, pero la duda que tengo es que no se cual escoger. La verdad, es que me tira mas el de automatización y robótica que el de mecatrónica sin embargo, ¿cual esta mas valorado en el mundo laboral?, ¿cual tiene mas futuro?. En cuanto a conocimientos previos, pues domino el Autocad completamente, he echo algo de programación en C y un poco de neumática y hidráulica, pero tengo de dar un repaso. Sin embargo, me da un poco de miedo llegar e ir perdido, porque el mundo de la programación de plc etc... no lo he tocado mucho, normalmente en estos GS empiezan por lo básico?. Y por último deciros que los dos los hacen de forma dual aquí hay mucha industria sobretodo química para el mantenimiento de estas y los institutos se aprovechan de esto para formar mejor a sus alumnos con empresas que hagan el mantenimiento de las instalaciones de toda la industria.

PD: He resubido el hilo por consejo de un forero ya que mi duda estaba tratada y había abierto otro hilo.

Un saludo y muchas gracias


----------

